# Hora do Pôr-do-Sol



## migueldefender (23 Out 2009 às 23:45)

Viva, 

alguém me sabe dizer a hora exacta do Pôr-do-Sol no dia 31 de Outubro?  Isto já a contar com a mudança de hora que irá ocorrer entretanto. 



Um abraço,


----------



## AnDré (24 Out 2009 às 16:19)

Vê aqui:
http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/astronomy.html?n=133


E amanhã lá se atrasa o relógio uma hora.


----------



## Veterano (24 Out 2009 às 17:27)

AnDré disse:


> E amanhã lá se atrasa o relógio uma hora.



  Não me agrada nada esta alteração na hora, preferia que a Europa Ocidental estivesse toda com a mesma hora, para além do facto de que daqui a algumas semanas, às 17 horas anoitecerá...


----------



## Liliana15 (24 Out 2009 às 21:15)

Veterano disse:


> Não me agrada nada esta alteração na hora, preferia que a Europa Ocidental estivesse toda com a mesma hora, para além do facto de que daqui a algumas semanas, às 17 horas anoitecerá...



*Partilho da mesma opinião, uma vez que as 18h00 já será noite, mas serve me de consolo o facto de poder dormir mais uma hora*...


----------



## migueldefender (24 Out 2009 às 21:56)

Obrigado pessoal.  Ajudou imenso. 


Um abraço,


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Out 2009 às 02:38)

Veterano disse:


> Não me agrada nada esta alteração na hora, preferia que a Europa Ocidental estivesse toda com a mesma hora, para além do facto de que daqui a algumas semanas, às 17 horas anoitecerá...










Levando em conta que (a grosso modo) esta linha divida o que habitualmente chamamos de Europa Ocidental à esquerda e a restante Europa (de Leste) à direita, perguntar-se-ia em qual ou quais países à esquerda, o dia solar se enquadraria com menor margem de erro em caso de uniformização de horário?

Se por exemplo agora o dia começa a clarear pouco antes das 07 horas (hoje será 1 hora antes), o mesmo já não sucederia na costa leste de Espanha ou até no Mónaco visto que pelos mesmos o dia solar inicia mais cedo tendo depois a agravante de o sol se pôr também mais cedo quando nós já reclamamos que às 18 horas já é noite!

Aí bem perto de si, na Galiza, penso que será um bom exemplo do que podemos considerar de desfasamento horário (o que na restante Espanha já se notará um maior equilíbrio) dando o exemplo em Dezembro em que o dia por cá inicia sensivelmente a partir das 07H30 e na Galiza será a partir das 08H30, tendo apenas a vantagem de pelas 18 horas ser ainda de dia enquanto nós a essa hora já não passamos sem as luzes acesas!

A Terra é uma esfera, não é verdade?


----------



## Mjhb (25 Out 2009 às 08:13)

Veterano disse:


> Não me agrada nada esta alteração na hora, preferia que a Europa Ocidental estivesse toda com a mesma hora, para além do facto de que daqui a algumas semanas, às 17 horas anoitecerá...




Também ainda não percebi essa treta da mudança de hora, e para que raio serve essa porcaria, porque também não me a grada nada ir de noite pelo bosque dentro, mais de 30min, para chegar a casa depois da escola!



Liliana15 disse:


> *Partilho da mesma opinião, uma vez que as 18h00 já será noite, mas serve me de consolo o facto de poder dormir mais uma hora*...



Quanto a mais uma horas de sono: NÃO GOSTO DE DORMIR!!!


----------

